# Plumbing vent locations



## matrkarp (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm a remodeler / handyman multitrades. I've done my own plumbing on all my Projects for years now and I constantly read up On newest best techniques one thing I cannot get a solid grasp on is when and where exactly do I need vents and cleanouts . I've read tons of different articles Irc residential codes etc.. They say a vent for every fixture , the other says a cleanout at every bend bigger than a certain angle , but none of it will just give u a good straight understandable technique for when and where u really need a vent and or cleanout , other than always replacing a vent where one used to be , or just over venting when in doubt and adding mechanical vents whenever it feels right , if u look at the IRC descriptions of cleanouts you won't see one house built with a cleanout at every cumulative bend more than 130 degrees , every house would have 50 cleanouts . Can someone please give me a good down to earth trade worthy description Incan use to decipher multiple situations ? Any help would be a god send 
Thanks 
Mark


----------



## 422 plumber (Mar 21, 2010)

Do a 5 year plumbing apprenticeship and the answer comes real easy. Don't you feel guilty about doing work you aren't qualified to do? Now, so you don't accuse me of bashing the incompetent, every trap needs a vent, every change of direction needs a cleanout.


----------



## compton (Oct 16, 2011)

How do you do a 5 year apprenticeship when the nearest licensed plumber is 50miles away?


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

I dont have a problem with a competent person doing work,as long as they know their limitations and dont screw up other peoples stuff. 
Some of the biggest hacks ive met over the years are licensed hacks,in the last 30 plus years ive met many licensed and unlicensed.
Like was previously said any fixture/trap should have a vent ,it can be combined with other vents depending on its size and number of fixture units its serving before being day lighted through a roof.
As far as a cleanout goes,many drains get cleaned through the fixture/trap when needed so it depends on what you call a cleanout.
I also always install double clean outs within 4' of the outside of building anytime I install a new sewer,many plumbers dont


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

422 plumber said:


> Do a 5 year plumbing apprenticeship and the answer comes real easy. Don't you feel guilty about doing work you aren't qualified to do? Now, so you don't accuse me of bashing the incompetent, every trap needs a vent, every change of direction needs a cleanout.


A 45 degree change of direction does not require a cleanout.


----------



## 422 plumber (Mar 21, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> A 45 degree change of direction does not require a cleanout.


According to the Illinois code, 45 degrees is not a change of direction.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

wonder how close those 45's have to be to constitute a 90...hmm


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Depends on if youre plumbing in omaha


----------



## matrkarp (Jan 23, 2011)

What is considered a cleanout ? Doesn't it have to be an actual tee with a removable plug ? Or is a trap considered a cleanout ?


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

matrkarp said:


> What is considered a cleanout ? Doesn't it have to be an actual tee with a removable plug ? Or is a trap considered a cleanout ?


THats the $10,000.00 question! :laughing:
Many fixtures,if not most in residential applications actually get cabled through their own trap or san tee in the wall just past the trap.
I consider a cleanout to to be any access point,some people and city's have differant ideas/codes


----------



## matrkarp (Jan 23, 2011)

So as far as vents go, if every fixture needs a vent why do certain center drain showers go 8 ft before venting and then share a vent with a lav, how do you know how far you can run an 1 1/2 " or 2 " line through joists until it hits a main stack if that line tying in doesnt have its own vent except the stack its dumping into? for a main stack to be considered your vent , does it have to go 100% straight up and down with no offsets to be considered a good vent?


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Differant areas/codes give you differant lengths of pipe you can run to a stack without reventing


----------



## 422 plumber (Mar 21, 2010)

superseal said:


> wonder how close those 45's have to be to constitute a 90...hmm


In Illinois we can usually use two 45's with a long enough piece of pipe between them so that the hubs don't touch, and it's good.


----------



## 422 plumber (Mar 21, 2010)

matrkarp said:


> So as far as vents go, if every fixture needs a vent why do certain center drain showers go 8 ft before venting and then share a vent with a lav, how do you know how far you can run an 1 1/2 " or 2 " line through joists until it hits a main stack if that line tying in doesnt have its own vent except the stack its dumping into? for a main stack to be considered your vent , does it have to go 100% straight up and down with no offsets to be considered a good vent?


Your code book should have all that info in there.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

422 plumber said:


> In Illinois we can usually use two 45's with a long enough piece of pipe between them so that the hubs don't touch, and it's good.


They'll nail you for that in Chicago.


----------



## 422 plumber (Mar 21, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> They'll nail you for that in Chicago.


IDPH Plumbing Code
Section 890.420 Pipe Cleanouts
b) Change of Direction. A cleanout or manhole shall be installed at each change of direction of the horizontal building drainage system greater than 60 degrees; the total of the fittings between cleanouts or manholes shall not exceed 120 degrees.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

422 plumber said:


> IDPH Plumbing Code
> Section 890.420 Pipe Cleanouts
> b) Change of Direction. A cleanout or manhole shall be installed at each change of direction of the horizontal building drainage system greater than 60 degrees; the total of the fittings between cleanouts or manholes shall not exceed 120 degrees.


Chicago doesn't use that code.


----------

